
Ask HN: Where to start to build out QA automation - pyeek
Over the years I&#x27;ve run into one form of QA automation or another (Selenium, Ghostscript etc.) but I am having trouble finding best practices, latest tools etc as it doesn&#x27;t seem to be covered as extensively or often as other topics. What is a good place to look?
======
bklaasen
Hi -

There are probably a few key-words you need to be aware of: Mike Cohn's
testing pyramid, agile testing, BDD (Behaviour Driven Development), ATDD
(Acceptance Test Driven Development).

Dave Haeffner has a good ten-step program on being effective with Selenium.
Take a look at this recent videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf_qsXK6YdM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf_qsXK6YdM)

